# What Wii Games Do You Own?



## Snoopdogga (Jan 12, 2008)

My Wii collection consists of:

-The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
-Wii Sports
-Wario Ware. Smooth Moves
-Super Paper Mario 
-Mario Party 8
-Big Brain Academy: Wii Degree
-Pokemon Battle Revolution
-Wii Play
-Mario Strikers Charged
-Excite Truck
-Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
-Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
-Super Mario Galaxy
-Battatlion Wars II
-Zack and Wiki: Quest for Barbaros' Treasure
-Link's Crossbow Training
-NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams
-Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games
-Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock

Please try to list the games in the order you purchased them.
By the way, don't include your VC collection.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wii Sports
DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Mario Strikers Charged
Super Mario Galaxy
Ultimate Board Game Collection
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 12, 2008)

Zack & Wiki
Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 12, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Zack & Wiki
> Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn


 Don't you have Wii Sports?   
:huh:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 12, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't purchase it. It also came with the Wii. I don't see it as a purchase.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 12, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Wii Sports
> DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2
> Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
> Mario Strikers Charged
> ...


 You buy that and ignore the goodness that is Fire Emblem?

*shakes head solemnly*


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 12, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :no:  :no:  :no:


----------



## Kyle (Jan 12, 2008)

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Super Mario Galaxy
Pokemon Battle Revolution
Wii Sports
Link's Crossbow Training


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I didn't buy it, Bul... my dad got it for my mom as a sort of Hanukah joke present... I bet I enjoy it more than FE anyways... I have no interest in FE.

You told me TP was amazing, I got it, and it was trash... so yeah...


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 12, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> I didn't buy it, Bul... my dad got it for my mom as a sort of Hanukah joke present... I bet I enjoy it more than FE anyways... I have no interest in FE.
> 
> You told me TP was amazing, I got it, and it was trash... so yeah...


 OK, blah blah blah... go ahead and skip out on great games.  Your loss.  I remember when you had "no interest in Phoenix Wright", too.

Trash?  Yeah, right... Bet you didn't get past the first village.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jan 12, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> You told me TP was amazing, I got it, and it was trash... so yeah...


 TRUTH.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 12, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Honest to God, what was wrong with TP?  Yes, it was pretty much a remake of OoT, but is there a problem with that?


----------



## TheGremp (Jan 12, 2008)

Wii Sports (duh)
Red Steel
Excite Truck
Wii Play
Rayman: Raving Rabbids
Ghost Squad

small collection, but I like them.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 12, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He probably got run over by the cows.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was not fun.  That's what was wrong.  I'm a busy person, and it wasn't fun.  Did it have a great storyline?  After 10 hours it was about as entertaining as a pile of dogcrap... so I guess I never reached the part with the good story...

As for PW, there wasn't a time when I wasn't interested in it, Bul, hence why I randomly bought it this past summer.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 12, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's a demanding game, yes... and the first couple of hours are uninteresting, just as any other Zelda game.  10 hours?  Doubt it took you that long to get past the first stage.

I dunno man, I dunno.  I'm just saying, you need to take a few more risks.  Some are rewarding, some are not... but if you don't take any, you don't know what you're missing.  For better, or for worse.


----------



## NINTENDO_ZEALOT (Jan 12, 2008)

-The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
-Wii Sports
-Wario Ware. Smooth Moves
-Super Paper Mario
-Pokemon Battle Revolution
-Wii Play
-Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
-Super Mario Galaxy
-Zack and Wiki: Quest for Barbaros' Treasure
-Link's Crossbow Training
-Resident Evil 4: Wii Edition
-Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles
-Ghost Squad
-NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams
-Metal Slug Anthology
-Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock(Not mine)
-DDR: Hottest Party(Not mine)


----------



## Kyle (Jan 13, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was me. :0

I consider TP my best Wii game

Galaxy was a huge let down, however... final boss battle was just a pileup of previous battles...

I know you can get more stars, but at 60 was way too low and it was damn easy. The Boulderguiest was the hardest honestly, and thats if you let Boos pile up. :l


----------



## ƒish (Jan 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well for one thing Ocarina of Time had plenty of it's own flaws...

It's not the greatest game ever, it was good, but not terrific. Majora's Mask beat it out in half the time.

Twilight Princess was amazing visually, I loved the style, and how everything was just thrashed through the entire game, you really felt like you were fighting something evil... But the items. I can't ignore how terribly they made the items, most of them are just throwaways that you use in the temple you got them in, and never use them again, the boomerang has no point after the forest temple, the spinner... wow... you never use the spinner, and the slingshot is obsolete the second you get your bow. One might ask why we were given these items, and not something useful... I loved the ball and chain though, that thing was fun. Dual Hookshots was sweet, and even the lantern was nice to have in the game, the lantern added more than the boomerang, spinner, and slingshot combined. I really wish they'd done more with those. They could have, they just never did. : |


anyway, enough about twilight princess... It was a well-made game, not perfect. They could've put it out a year earlier.

Wii games I own:

Wii Play/Wii Sports
Twilight Princess
Rayman Raving Rabbids
Madden '07 (I about vomited.)
Mario Strikers
Metroid Prime 3
Mario Galaxy

My favorite is a tie between Twilight Princess and Galaxy...

Games I'm going to get:

Super Paper Mario
Brawl

Games I'm thinking about:

Battalion Wars
Not Fire Emblem


Thats all for me...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 13, 2008)

TP was much better on the GCN. I thought it was a great game. I beat it in 1 and 1/2 weeks playing 1-2 hours a day.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree. I took a risk with Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock and Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn. I thought I was going to hate the games seeing how I don't enjoy RPG's and the price of Guitar Hero III was a little high. You were constantly praising Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn so I decided that I may enjoy the game. I bought it in November and I love it! Though the game makes me ill everytime I play it, I still enjoy playing it because it's so fun. By the way, it's the best Wii game I own. It's even better than Super Mario Galaxy.

As for Guitar Hero III, it was worth the $100.00 but I found it to be pretty difficult. Despite the difficulty issues, Guitar Hero III is an awesome game!


----------



## Micah (Jan 13, 2008)

Wii Sports
Super Monkey Ball Banana Blitz
Madden NFL 07
Mario Party 8
Super Paper Mario
Pirates of the Caribbean
Madden NFL 08
Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 13, 2008)

Take risks?  I work my butt off to make money at a crappy job.  Why would I take a risk, sacrificing 6 hours of hard work for a video game that may end up being a piece of trash, like TP?  I used to buy more games than I do now, because the overall quality of games has dropped so much.  I've always loved the Metroid series, for example.  But, I didn't like the Prime games as much as the classic Metroids.  Well, Prime 3 came out, and I was weary, but ended up getting it over winter break... and it wasn't even Metroid.  I think I played it an hour before I gave up on it.

Video games are not supposed to take 10 hours to get into, or be impossible to beat, or be awkward to control... they have one sole purpose - to be FUN.  

So far, on Wii, the only games that have truly been fun for me are Galaxy and Wii Sports.  I love GH and GHII, so I'm sure GHIII would be fun, but that costs way too much for a video game - no game is worth $90, period.  And, if the Metroid I've always loved isn't that good, I don't know what is.  I've pretty much lost faith in Nintendo being able to create a fun 1st party game, since they're only worried about making an epic story or some crap for hardcore fans, and could care less about the game being fun for people who have a life and can't play the game for 50 hours in a week.  As for 3rd party games, although there are a lot more on the Wii than the Cube, most are not the same games coming out for 360 and PS3... most are just "cheap ripoffs" of 360/PS3 games... or just not worth buying at all.

No, I haven;t bought Zack & Wiki yet, but in all honesty, is a point and click game worth $40?  No.  I don't care how awesome it is... when it goes down to $15-20, maybe I'll reconsider.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 13, 2008)

Super Mario Galaxy
Super Paper Mario
The Godfather
NFS: Carbon

My brother has TP, and MP3. Both of them pwnmama and take names.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Take risks?  I work my butt off to make money at a crappy job.  Why would I take a risk, sacrificing 6 hours of hard work for a video game that may end up being a piece of trash, like TP?  I used to buy more games than I do now, because the overall quality of games has dropped so much.  I've always loved the Metroid series, for example.  But, I didn't like the Prime games as much as the classic Metroids.  Well, Prime 3 came out, and I was weary, but ended up getting it over winter break... and it wasn't even Metroid.  I think I played it an hour before I gave up on it.
> 
> Video games are not supposed to take 10 hours to get into, or be impossible to beat, or be awkward to control... they have one sole purpose - to be FUN.
> 
> ...


 lol @ saying nintendo is making games only for hardcore gamers.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 13, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm busy worrying that they're making way too many casual games- Wii Sports, Wii Play, Wii Fit, Wii Chess, Wii Music, Brain Training, Big Brain Academy, DS Air, Touch Generations, Flash Focus, and so on, and so on...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jan 13, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Take risks?  I work my butt off to make money at a crappy job.  Why would I take a risk, sacrificing 6 hours of hard work for a video game that may end up being a piece of trash, like TP?  I used to buy more games than I do now, because the overall quality of games has dropped so much.  I've always loved the Metroid series, for example.  But, I didn't like the Prime games as much as the classic Metroids.  Well, Prime 3 came out, and I was weary, but ended up getting it over winter break... and it wasn't even Metroid.  I think I played it an hour before I gave up on it.
> 
> Video games are not supposed to take 10 hours to get into, or be impossible to beat, or be awkward to control... they have one sole purpose - to be FUN.
> 
> ...


 I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 13, 2008)

MySims
Twilight Princess
Zack and Wiki
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Paper Mario
Lego Star Wars Complete Saga barf: on Wii)
Radiant Dawn
Wii Sports/Play
Metroid Prime 3
Mario Strikers Charged

That's all the decent stuff I can think of right now.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 13, 2008)

And to Gohan's post I must say that well yea I do agree 3rd parties are putting out a lot of shovel were video games cost the right price at $50. It can take years to make a game. That's 24 hours a day and about 300 days a year. I don't need to do any math to say that's a lot of work. Budget priced games are usually just to make quick cash. Sometimes they are good, but on a regular basis budget priced games are either crap or something that's really old. 

But yea I do agree, as kids $50 isn't easy to come by, but saying that $50 is over priced is just outrageous.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 13, 2008)

I have:

Fire Emblem: Radiant dawn 
Guitar Hero 3
Super Mario Galaxy
Metroid Prime 3
Twilight Princess
Super Paper Mario
Wario Ware Smooth Moves
Mario Party 8
Call of Duty 3
Wiiplay
Super Monkey Ball Banana Blitz
Redsteel
Resident Evil 4: Wii Edition


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 13, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Take risks?  I work my butt off to make money at a crappy job.  Why would I take a risk, sacrificing 6 hours of hard work for a video game that may end up being a piece of trash, like TP?  I used to buy more games than I do now, because the overall quality of games has dropped so much.  I've always loved the Metroid series, for example.  But, I didn't like the Prime games as much as the classic Metroids.  Well, Prime 3 came out, and I was weary, but ended up getting it over winter break... and it wasn't even Metroid.  I think I played it an hour before I gave up on it.
> 
> Video games are not supposed to take 10 hours to get into, or be impossible to beat, or be awkward to control... they have one sole purpose - to be FUN.
> 
> ...


 The last 5 months have arguably been the best in gaming history. If you can't find a game you like then you need to lower your standards.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 13, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's true, what with Metroid Prime, Bioshock, Halo, Guitar Hero, Mass Effect, Call of Duty, Super Mario Galaxy, and The Orange Box.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2008)

Hold on a second, Darth.  As Prop mentioned, the last 6 or so months of gaming have been absolutely amazing.

Super Mario Galaxy
Bioshock
Mass Effect
Ratchet And Clank Future: Tools of Destruction
Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
Zack & Wiki (yes it is worth $40... if you say it's not just because it's a point and click, then I question how much of a gamer you are... some of the best games are point and click)
Metroid Prime 3
Phoenix Wright 3
Contra 4
Picross DS
Guitar Hero III
Call of Duty 4
The Orange Box
Crysis

And TONS more I'm forgetting about.  Don't use the "THESE GAMES DONT INTEREST ME!!!!11!" excuse -- just because they don't interest YOU doesn't mean they're not quality.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Take risks?  I work my butt off to make money at a crappy job.  Why would I take a risk, sacrificing 6 hours of hard work for a video game that may end up being a piece of trash, like TP?  I used to buy more games than I do now, because the overall quality of games has dropped so much.  I've always loved the Metroid series, for example.  But, I didn't like the Prime games as much as the classic Metroids.  Well, Prime 3 came out, and I was weary, but ended up getting it over winter break... and it wasn't even Metroid.  I think I played it an hour before I gave up on it.
> 
> Video games are not supposed to take 10 hours to get into, or be impossible to beat, or be awkward to control... they have one sole purpose - to be FUN.
> 
> ...


 ...Woah.  Do you have any idea what you're talking about?

The Nintendo of today IS THE EXACT OPPOSITE.  Most of their games DON'T have an epic story, and are instead pick-up-and-play... "fun".

I don't care for those games, and instead opt for the demanding games, even if it takes me a year to finish them.  I'm not going to waste my time on Wii Sports and Wii Fit...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2008)

You guys wouldn't understand where Darth is coming from.  He likes fun games, such as Mario Tennis (and so do I, who doesn't?).  He doesn't like games that you pay $50 for and play it for 1 week and let it go.  You're not seeing his point of view here, video games aren't what video games used to be.

Galaxy best game? BS, I played it for about 2 weeks, got 84 stars haven't picked it up since.  The only good games left are the online multiplayers and there arent that many of them.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> You guys wouldn't understand where Darth is coming from.  He likes fun games, such as Mario Tennis (and so do I, who doesn't?).  He doesn't like games that you pay $50 for and play it for 1 week and let it go.  You're not seeing his point of view here, video games aren't what video games used to be.
> 
> Galaxy best game? BS, I played it for about 2 weeks, got 84 stars haven't picked it up since.  The only good games left are the online multiplayers and there arent that many of them.


 Guess what, man?  This isn't the fault of videogames... it's his fault.

Yes, I said it.  It's the fault of growing up.  When he was more or less a child, he had time to play games... now, he doesn't... it's as simple as that.  He said it himself; he used to be buy a ton more games... Why?  Simply put, because he had more time for games...

If he had more time, I'm sure he'd see my point of view, as well.  I love Mario Tennis, too... and guess what?  I bet you haven't even heard of a game called SEGA Superstar Tennis comin' out with SEGA characters... that resembles Mario Tennis A LOT.  Coming out in March, I hear.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, the "hardcare" games these days are nothing like the old ones.  They suck, waste of $50.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's  going to be released for PS3, XBOX 360, Nintendo DS, PS2, and Nintendo DS!


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Then why haven't I been having fun with any Wii games? And Darth was arguing that very little good games for the Wii have been released as of late, lets see your list with ONLY Wii games.

Super Mario Galaxy
Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
Zack & Wiki 
Metroid Prime 3
Guitar Hero III

Hmm.... Why thats not very many at all.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 13, 2008)

I swear to God some gamers are so unappreciative of games, always demanding innovation in a non broken system, and a lot of the time denouncing a game they adored a month ago.

I am in the minority of gamers I guess. I have extreme patience and enjoy taking my time.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 13, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 13, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> I swear to God some gamers are so unappreciative of games, always demanding innovation in a non broken system, and a lot of the time denouncing a game they adored a month ago.
> 
> I am in the minority of gamers I guess. I have extreme patience and enjoy taking my time.


 I'm demanding NO MORE innovation.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How about we look at my holiday buyer's guide...

http://www.the-bell-tree.com/vg/holiday/holiday-wii2.php

The hardcore page, specifically.  Check... and mate.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Then what the hell do you want?  You said online multi is good... guess what?  That's also innovation.  You just have no idea what you're talking about... grasping at straws can't make you a decent argument.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 13, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You might as well add No More Heroes which is coming out THIS MONTH. How many of those games do you have?


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2008)

de Blob, though it has a stupid name, also looks intriguing.  Sorta like Katamari Damacy... I love those sort of games.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 13, 2008)

In the next couple of months I'm probably going to get Super Paper Mario and Brawl. I'm going to rent No More Heroes to see if I like it.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 13, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> de Blob, though it has a stupid name, also looks intriguing.  Sorta like Katamari Damacy... I love those sort of games.


 When is de Blob supposed to be released?


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Check...and mate? Uhh dude, Trauma Center 2, Resident Evil:UC, Medal of Honor, Battalion Wars 2, Metroid Prime 3, and the Wii version of Geo Wars all sucked. Hard.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 13, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't mention it because I want to get No More Heroes out there. Right now its being pushed aside for Brawl. No More Heroes was originally for February. I think they moved it up to get away from Brawl.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 13, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> In the next couple of months I'm probably going to get Super Paper Mario and Brawl. I'm going to rent No More Heroes to see if I like it.


 Super Paper Mario is an awesome game. 
Super Smash Bros. Brawl looks excellent.
No More Heroes looks great!


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ohh, I assume you've played THEM ALL, so you obviously know.

I played New Blood.  Amazing game, though hard.  It's HARDCORE, and I forgot... we're traumatizing Ninty (pun... sorta intended) for neglecting hardcore games, but when a hard game comes up...

"OMG ITS TOOOOO HARD!@!1!1"

MoH2 is amazing online... graphics leave a lot to be desired, but it's great online.

MP3 sucked?  Get a clue, man.

Geo Wars on Wii is the definitive version of the game... and it's MUCH more than Retro Evolved.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 13, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DO own all of them. And Trauma Center 2 is nothing compared to the first. It's like its made for two players (Which at least there is a feature for) even in Single Player mode.

MoH2 had amazing online? 'Get a clue, man' have you ever played Team Fortess 2? Counter Strike? Hell, even Halo 3 (don't say it's the same as Halo 2, because I own both, there is a huge difference)? No? Didn't think so. If by 'Amazing Online' you mean, 'It has online, which is on par with games released 4 years ago' then  I guess you'd be right.

And Geo Wars on the 360 was harder, and more fun. Not a big difference, it's not really a groundbreaking game, though.

And Metroid Prime 3 did suck. The Prime games have been going downhill since Prime 1 and that wasn't even that good, the only real difference is that now you can get a wrist cramp while you play it. AWESOME! And people have been saying how amazing it is that it has VOICE ACTING! WOW! You do know that Impossible Mission for the COMMODORE 64, released in *1984* had Voice Acting, right? Yeah, *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing sweet.

Edit: Oh I forgot Battalion Wars, yeah, have you ever played *a shooter game* yeah ,more than likely it's better than Battalion Wars.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Made for two players, huh... so... just because you have nobody to play with means it's bad...?  I thought co-op was a GOOD feature.

You are kidding yourself if you'll tell me it's not a huge step up for Nintendo.  No friend codes, 32 players, communication...  Yes, it's nothing compared to games like Halo 3 or all of those games, but you can't tell me MoH2 is bad... it's not.

Harder, and more fun...?  An entirely objective statement.  Retro Evolved didn't have nearly the same amount of depth as the Wii version... or heck, even the DS version.

Your opinion.  Last time I checked, Metroid Prime 1 was one of the highest rated games ever... on MetaCritic, GameRankings, etc... I'll admit MP2 was horrible, but Metroid Prime 3 was, simply put, amazing.  Voice acting is good, but that's not why I like it... not even close.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 13, 2008)

I doubt MP3 sucked. If you still think that then you have some sort of an agenda. There are so many bad games out there and you are lucky to be surrounded by a library of great ones.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2008)

@ JJ's Battalion Wars comments -- WAIT A SEC!  You're not just bashing BW... you're bashing RTS games!  Saying a shooter is better than an RTS game... that's, again, objective.  If you don't like RTS games, that's fine.  But how is it Nintendo's fault?  It's your fault.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 13, 2008)

I hate it when people hate a genre and then give their opinion on it without telling anyone. People go off on Halo all the time and turns out they just don't like FPS. If you already are going to hate it before playing it don't bother talking.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> @ JJ's Battalion Wars comments -- WAIT A SEC!  You're not just bashing BW... you're bashing RTS games!  Saying a shooter is better than an RTS game... that's, again, objective.  If you don't like RTS games, that's fine.  But how is it Nintendo's fault?  It's your fault.


 I love RTS games, it's when they try to mix them with shooters (see the atrocity that was 'The Outfit' for the 360) that I don't like them.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, so you're saying you like games like StarCraft and Revanant Wings, but not games like BW... OK... But isn't BW a little more strategic?  Instead of merely directing the troops and letting them fight on their own, you are in direct control and you can influence the outcome of the battle.

That's "more hardcore", if you ask me.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Made for two players, huh... so... just because you have nobody to play with means it's bad...?  I thought co-op was a GOOD feature.
> 
> You are kidding yourself if you'll tell me it's not a huge step up for Nintendo.  No friend codes, 32 players, communication...  Yes, it's nothing compared to games like Halo 3 or all of those games, but you can't tell me MoH2 is bad... it's not.
> 
> ...


 Of course it's a good feature, my problem is that it feels like you need someone else playing even when you're in Single Player, and THAT is a problem.

Thats great that it is a big step for NINTENDO. Way to get up to par.... with 4 years ago.
MoH2 is bad. It is.

Geo Wars isn't about 'depth' its an arcade style shooter that is meant to just be played until you lose, and the put down until the next run. Which is why it was good on the DS (at least the Retro Evolved part), and I preferred it on 360 because

1. It was cheap (I mean in was an XBLA game)
2. It was harder (No tracers or anything)

Good for Metroid Prime, you know what scored even higher than Metroid Prime?

Bioshock, The Orange Box, just for instance. Does that mean you like them? No? Then I don't see why I should like Prime.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since when was I arguing what games are 'hardcore'? saying things are 'hardcore' is BS anyways. Either a game is good, or it isn't.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So OK, the developers wanted people to play the game in co-op.  I don't see that as a problem, especially if you have someone to play with.

Objective statement, yet again.

Geometry Wars... is as hardcore as you can get.  It's what games are all about.  It's essentially Asteroids II... the real sequel.  And the best version is on the Wii, looking from a purely gameplay standpoint.  Yeah, it doesn't have the crispness of HD, but... other than that, it's a fleshed-out experience.

It doesn't, but I'm not saying the 360 lacks good games, even though I'm not interested in a good few.  I KNOW it has good games... just some of those games aren't my cup of tea.  And it's the same for Wii.  The games just don't interest some people... but it doesn't mean they're bad.  Period.

BTW, I'm REALLY interested in Orange Box, and though I'm not interested in Bioshock from a gameplay standpoint, the soundtrack really has my interest piqued.  Django Reindhart?  Amazing stuff.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look who's talking... the person who says the Wii is not for hardcore gamers.

Let's just drop the hypocrisy here.  You've mentioned numerous times that the Wii is for casual gamers... hence it NOT being for hardcore games... hence it lacking hardcore games... hence my argument.

More or less a circular argument, yes, but my point is valid nonetheless.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> You've mentioned numerous times that the Wii is for casual gamers...


 Links?


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 13, 2008)

$50 isn't overpriced?  Even from the best $50 games, you maybe get 30 hours of gameplay, max.

I can hang out with friends, maybe spend a couple bucks to go grab some food, and have a great time.  If I've got nothing else to do, I can do a little homework - that's free to do, and when all is said and done, I'm getting free money from scholarships because of me doing my homework, pretty much.  And, unlike some people think nowadays, you don't need to be doing something every second of every day - so maybe I can spend time with the family or just relax.

Option 2 ends up gaining me money (or at least spending a lot less) and spending those 30 hrs. a helluva lot better.  Video games are overpriced, because they are not a necessity, and as of late, have been really disappointing compared to my SNES and N64 games.

I spend 5x as much time playing old games instead of Wii games.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> $50 isn't overpriced? Even from the best $50 games, you maybe get 30 hours of gameplay, max.
> 
> I can hang out with friends, maybe spend a couple bucks to go grab some food, and have a great time. If I've got nothing else to do, I can do a little homework - that's free to do, and when all is said and done, I'm getting free money from scholarships because of me doing my homework, pretty much. And, unlike some people think nowadays, you don't need to be doing something every second of every day - so maybe I can spend time with the family or just relax.
> 
> ...


You're forgetting something, my friend... N64 games NEVER cost $50.  They were HIGHER.  $60, $70... Hell, I even have a REALLY old EGM with advertisements for N64 games.  Paper Mario was $70, some WWF game was $60... You just never paid for those games before, you asked your parents for them, just like any kid would do.

Now that you - and I - are paying for these games ourselves, we feel the damage to our pocketbook.

I'll agree with you, though -- games ARE overpriced, any way you look at it.  That's why I buy DS and Virtual Console games more nowadays... cheaper.     

Edit - My bro was reading a FFVI review in Nintendo Power, and noticed that the reviewer mentioned that the original game "cost $70".  Yup, SNES games were expensive, too.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 13, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> $50 isn't overpriced?  Even from the best $50 games, you maybe get 30 hours of gameplay, max.
> 
> I can hang out with friends, maybe spend a couple bucks to go grab some food, and have a great time.  If I've got nothing else to do, I can do a little homework - that's free to do, and when all is said and done, I'm getting free money from scholarships because of me doing my homework, pretty much.  And, unlike some people think nowadays, you don't need to be doing something every second of every day - so maybe I can spend time with the family or just relax.
> 
> ...


 I'm not even going to bother...not even going to bother....


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 13, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 are you in agreement or disagreement?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 13, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great disagreement.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > $50 isn't overpriced?


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 13, 2008)

Pokemon Stadium was a great game.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 13, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Pokemon Stadium was a great game.


 So that's way overpriced in your dictionary?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 13, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Pokemon Stadium was a great game.


 I know! I remember buying it a few days after release!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 13, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1. The Canadian dollar is weaker than America's.
2. Games are probably on a different system in Canada. a Ds game in Australia is $70-$100.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 13, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 13, 2008)

Prices of some Nintendo 64 games:

Pokemon Puzzle Leagure- $49.95/$59.99
Paper Mario- $49.95/$59.99
Pokemon Stadium- $59.95/$69.99
Banjo Tooie- $49.95/$59.99
Dr. Mario 64- $49.95/$59.99
Hey You, Pikachu- $79.95/$89.99
Mario Party 3- $39.95/$49.99

Source- Nintendo Power


----------



## dogs rule (Jan 13, 2008)

-Excite Truck
-Geometry Wars
-The legend Of Zelda Twilight Princess
-Madden 07
-Mario&Sonic at the Olympic games
-Mini Desktop Racing
-Open Season
-offroad Extreme
-Pokemon Battle Revolution
-Puppy Luv
-Rampage Total Destruction
-Rayman Raving Rabbids
-Rayman Raving Rabbids 2
-Redstell
-Spy Games Elevator Mission
-Super Monkey Ball Bannanah Blitz
-Metal of Honor Vanguard
-Wii Sports


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 13, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't pay for it.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 13, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A DS game here is anywhere from 20 to 50 dollars. Most are 39.99.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 13, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 POINT PROVEN!

When you didn't pay for games, you didn't realize they were expensive.  Now that you're paying for them, you're feeling the damage.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's hitting his weak point for MASSIVE DAMAGE!

Sorry.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 13, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And finally realize how overpriced they are.

Will I buy my kid a GBC and a Pokemon game?  Hell yeah.  Will I be buying him or her a new system the day it comes out and new games every month or so?  Nope.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 13, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$50.00!!     
The most expensive games I've seen are Pokemon Diamond and Pearl and they are only $44.99!
By the way, the prices will be lowered soon! :lol: [/quote]
 I included tax with the 20-50 dollar figures =P


----------



## SL92 (Jan 13, 2008)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would find it cruel for my dad to buy me a Colecovision.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 13, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zelda28 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wii Sports
Metroid Prime 3
Nights: Journey of dreams
Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## prshack (Jan 15, 2008)

Wii Sports
Guitar Hero 3
Metroid Prime 3
Twilight Princess
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Paper Mario
Some junk bowling game my dad bought


----------

